# Icelandic Translation



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

Just saw this a few minutes ago. Thoughts and opinions?
I personally would have the site in Icelandic by default, then have a big button at the top with English text saying: Translate to English! When it is translated to English, the button would read: Þýða til íslensku!


----------



## Superbird (Apr 1, 2012)

Happy April fools day!

Apparently it was done entirely by hand.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah, fuck. Guess I have to leave TCoD if everything's in Icelandic now ; ; bye guys it's been nice knowing ya


----------



## Spoon (Apr 1, 2012)

Pranks aside, I've wondered why Butterfree hasn't translated the site into Icelandic and had the option to read as English or Icelandic.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm serious. From now on, only talk in Icelandic!
Vá, get ég ekki trúa því að ég féll fyrir það. Sennilega vegna þess að það er 31 hér.


----------



## Wobbles (Apr 1, 2012)

I was worried when I saw it at first, but then thanked the heavens for time zones.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 1, 2012)

...So that's the prank this year.
I can live with that, I suppose, it's not like last year's at least, ugh.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm terribly amused at the idea that Pokemon has inexplicably become super-popular in Iceland, and I have this mental image of literally everyone in Iceland walking around with pokewalkers and plushies and sitting around playing their DS.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha time zones are awesome. :p


----------



## Autumn (Apr 1, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> and I have this mental image of literally everyone in Iceland walking around with pokewalkers and plushies and sitting around playing their DS.


that's a pretty accurate depiction of my high school starting in 2010 actually I knew like five people who brought their Pokéwalkers to school on a daily basis and there were countless loads more. and nowadays a bunch of guys I know in the band will pull their DS's out of hammerspace when bored and it's *always Pokémon*.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 1, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> I'm terribly amused at the idea that Pokemon has inexplicably become super-popular in Iceland, and I have this mental image of literally everyone in Iceland walking around with pokewalkers and plushies and sitting around playing their DS.


There actually really has been a resurge in Poké-love in Iceland in the past few years. Colleges have gotten taken over by it!



			
				Spoon said:
			
		

> Pranks aside, I've wondered why Butterfree hasn't translated the site into Icelandic and had the option to read as English or Icelandic.


You'd know if you knew Icelandic.



			
				Sypl said:
			
		

> I personally would have the site in Icelandic by default, then have a big button at the top with English text saying: Translate to English! When it is translated to English, the button would read: Þýða til íslensku!





			
				Sypl said:
			
		

> I'm serious. From now on, only talk in Icelandic!
> Vá, get ég ekki trúa því að ég féll fyrir það. Sennilega vegna þess að það er 31 hér.


Your Google Translate-fu is showing.



			
				Zora of Termina said:
			
		

> I can live with that, I suppose, it's not like last year's at least, ugh.


Last year's joke was two fake first chapters of the supposed sequel to Morphic. You probably mean the _forum_ joke, which had absolutely nothing to do with the site or with me. Why does everyone keep connecting them together? :(


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

Butterfree said:


> There actually really has been a resurge in Poké-love in Iceland in the past few years. Colleges have gotten taken over by it!
> 
> 
> You'd know if you knew Icelandic.
> ...


Ég er enn að tala svona.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 1, 2012)

Because Icelanders like their complicated grammar.

And I like the language.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2012)

Aw man, I missed this year's joke.

Damn you, parents, and your ill-timed computer groundings.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 2, 2012)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Aw maður, missti ég brandara á þessu ári.
> 
> Fjandinn þig, foreldra og illa tímasettar tölva þín groundings.


Því miður að þú misstir það.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 2, 2012)

why are you people trying to have a conversation using google translate that doesn't make any sense


----------



## Dar (Apr 2, 2012)

I actually thought this was real. Then Sparda reminded me what comes after March.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 3, 2012)

Sypl said:


> Því miður að þú misstir það.


The terrible grammar, it burns. D:


----------



## Sypl (Apr 3, 2012)

Ég hef enga þörf fyrir málfræði! Ég hef Þýða Google!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 3, 2012)

doesn't icelandic have no words for strategy or something like that

would it be too much work to explain what all the translations read as in icelandic?


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 3, 2012)

_All_ of them? Most of them mean basically what they were originally translated from. I guess I could go briefly over the ones that don't?

- "Newest Updates" became "Nýjustu fréttir" ("Latest news"), because the direct Icelandic equivalent of "updates" is awkward.
- Rather than saying the site would be better in "my native tongue", I said it would be better in "ástkæra ylhýra", a poetic name for the Icelandic language that literally means "beloved warmth". Yes, we love our language.
- Instead of the paragraph explaining this was the last English update, the Icelandic version of that update had "Welcome to the new Cave of Dragonflies!"
- The name of the Almighty Random Poll, "Hin mikilfenglega slembiskoðanakönnun" translates to "The Magnificent Random Poll", though with the extra touch that what it uses for "random" (the prefix "slembi-") is specifically the one used in mathematics. Ironically, I actually picked that because the more common words for randomness don't really get used in that "unrelated to anything" sense and pretty specifically mean "chosen at random"; the mathematical term more implies that what it's attached to has an intrinsic quality of randomness, and though it literally should mean mathematical randomness, it captures that meaning of "random" better.
- Instead of "Who knew?" above the Joltik poll, the Icelandic version asks "Who would have thought of that?"
- We don't really have an expression like "the (adjective) thing ever" that would have sounded good on the poll, so instead, I went with an expression that attaches "dauðans" ("of death") to a noun and here just serves as an intensifier. "Krútt" means basically "something cute".
- However, that didn't sound quite right with the equivalent of "If I weren't arachnophobic it would be", so I made that option into "I am incapable of having an objective opinion on the matter due to arachnophobia."
- The "You suck" option on both polls became "Þér eruð fífl", as explained in the April Fools' joke archive.
- We don't really have "Whatever floats your boat", so that became "but what say do I have in it?"
- "Yes, and now I will never visit this site again, you greedy moneygrubber" became "Já, og nú kem ég aldrei aftur, peningaplokkarinn þinn." "Peningaplokk" actually more means "money-making scam", but it amused me more than any closer translation.
- The link to my mom's site at the bottom became just "My mother runs the health advisory Heilræði", since the "you wouldn't understand a word of it" thing didn't actually apply to the supposed Icelandic version of the site.
- "Splash" became "Upphafssíða" ("Starting page"); I didn't know of an actual Icelandic term for it, though it just now occurred to me that I actually _have_ heard it.
- I don't know of any actual translation of "Hall of Fame", so I named that "Framapotarar", which actually means more "self-promoters". :P The Quiz Hall also became "Beturvitar" (know-it-alls). Again, more an expression of what amused me as a translation than my actual opinion of the people involved.
- "Affiliate with TCoD" became "Vingast við Hellinn" ("Make friends with the Cave").
- Trying to do something similar to "Gotta Spell 'Em All" with the Icelandic equivalent would have sounded horribly stupid, so that was just "Stafsetning" ("Spelling").
- Fun Facts became "Vissir þú?" ("Did you know?")
- "Anti-Anti-Pokémon" became "Gegn gagn-Pokémon" ("Against counter-Pokémon"), which sounds kind of stupid but was the best thing that came to mind.
- "Religious Objections" became "Trúarofsi" ("Religious fervor"), because nothing with quite the proper connotations to replace "objections" occurred to me (the one lawyers use more accurately means "protest", and would seem to imply actual organized protests).
- The best I came up with for "Game Mechanics" was "Innviði leikjanna" ("The insides of the games"), and rather than "Stat Mechanics" and "Battle Mechanics", I just wrote "Status" (which is wrong but the Icelandic word for "statistics" means "the mathematical subject that deals with means and standard deviations" and can't really be stretched to apply to video game stats) and "Battles".
- "EVs, Natures and Math" was probably the most difficult translation in the whole thing. I couldn't even think of a word that meant "effort" and would be even remotely understood to refer to something like effort values. So I went with something that translates to "Stress, temper and math". Which is hardly understandable as being about effort values either.
- "The Legendary Whatevers" became "Legendarywhat?"
- I got creative and translated "Shadow Pokémon" as "Skuggabaldrar", which is actually a mythological creature that is the offpsring of a fox and a cat. "Skuggapokémonar", the more literal translation, just sounded way wimpy, like they actually are shadows or just prefer the shade, instead of the menacing creatures of darkness they're supposed to be.
- "Magikarp: the Gathering" became "Magikarp: hittingurinn", which was just me amusing myself because "hittingur" is a really casual word for "meetup".
- I don't think we have a proper word for "hangman", so I just used the catchiest noun derived from "hang", "hengill" (which is actually a volcano, but whatever).
- The Marquee of Doom became "Vítisorðaflaumur", which literally translates to "Stream of words from Hell". I quite liked that one.
- We don't have a good word for "obsession" that doesn't sound awkward almost anywhere, so the obsession test became a "geek test".
- I don't know of any word for "sprites", so that just became "pixel pictures", which sounds pretty stupid.
- We don't have a proper not-overly-slangish equivalent of "sucking", so "Sections that Suck" became "Bad example", as in "setting a bad example". (Does not sound as grammatically whuh in Icelandic.)
- The Wall of Shame became "Skammarkrókurinn" ("place of shame"), the place we tell kids to go to when they've been bad (as in, "Go stand in the corner!").

Aaand I think that's just about it that's different in any significant way.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 4, 2012)

Butterfree said:


> - The best I came up with for "Game Mechanics" was "Innviði leikjanna" ("The insides of the games"), and rather than "Stat Mechanics" and "Battle Mechanics", I just wrote "Status" (which is wrong but the Icelandic word for "statistics" means "the mathematical subject that deals with means and standard deviations" and can't really be stretched to apply to video game stats) and "Battles".


... is that why Molzapart and Rainteicune has "status" used in place of "stats" on several occasions?


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 5, 2012)

No, that's just because at the time I didn't actually know "stats" was supposed to be short for "statistics" and figured it was the same word as "status".


----------



## Sypl (Apr 5, 2012)

Forums, when translated back with Google Chrome, was Cork Board.


----------

